# Mon nouvel ibook



## bourriquette (18 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

 Ca fait quelques temps que je vous lis, et mine de rien c'est grâce à vous que j'ai décidé de passer au mac, aprés quelques déboires  avec windows et packard bell de M...
J'ai hésité un peu avec un powerbook 15", et finalement (ben oui, j'ai pas trop de sous ) j'ai commandé un ibook 14" superdrive, 1Go de mémoire, 80Go de disque dur. Cependant, je n'ai encore jamais utilisé de mac et j'aurais aimé vous poser quelques questions:
- j'ai passé ma commande sur l'apple store jeudi. J'ai reçu le mail qui accusait réception mais pas la confirmation. Mon suivi de commande indique "processing order" et que mon nouvel ordi sera envoyé le 22 ou avant. Vous pensez que tout roule ou qu'il faut que j'appelle pour éclaircir cette histoire de confirmation de commande?
- je travaille beaucoup sur traitement de texte: y en a-t-il un déjà inclus à la livraison? Sinon est-il préférable de télécharger office ou d'acheter iwork?
- j'ai un réseau wifi sécurisé chez moi avec des PC. La fait que ce soit un mac posera t-il un problème? Le système airport pourra t-il se connecter sur mon réseau existant?

Merci d'avance de renseigner une novice, en tout cas ça me rassure d'avoir trouvé ce forum, je sais que si j'ai un problème je pourrai toujours demander à des pro! (on est trés PC dans mon entourage ).


----------



## kertruc (18 Septembre 2005)

La seule version d'office que tu peux télécharger est une version d'essai.
Sinon, l'iBook est livré avec AppleWorks, qui n'est pas terrible à mon gout, mais il existe pas mal de solutions pas chères du tout.

Pas de pb pour un réseau mixte (normalement).

Et bienvenue !


----------



## bourriquette (18 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour le bienvenue!

En fait je me suis mal exprimée, je ne parlais pas de Microsoft office  mais de star office!
Une petite idée pour mon histoire de confirmation de commande?


----------



## benout (18 Septembre 2005)

Ne t'en fais pas pour la commande...les mails arrivent parfois en décalé...mais je pense que ta commande a été prise en compte, sans problème.maintenant tu peux toujours leur passer un coup de fil si ca te rassure...mais si tu as un numéro de commande, c'est qu'elle a été crée...no worries.comme tu n'as pas pris une config standard en plus c'est normal que ca prenne quelques jours.
Ben


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le bienvenue!
> 
> En fait je me suis mal exprimée, je ne parlais pas de Microsoft office  mais de star office!
> Une petite idée pour mon histoire de confirmation de commande?



bienvenue a toi ... et félicitations pour ton achat 
après l'AR de commande tu dois recevoir une confirmation mais elle n'arrive que quand ton paiement est validé. Si tu as payé par cheque ou virement cela peut prendre du temps ... si tu as payé par carte attend lundi pour voir. Si tu n'as rien lundi un petit coup de tél à l'AS ... 
Sinon le processing order c'est normal ça va évoluer au fils du temps avec le traitement de ta commande .


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Septembre 2005)

star office n'existe plus,

mais il existe openoffice qui est gratuit, ou une version plus spécifqie mac: neooffice (également gratuit)


----------



## bourriquette (18 Septembre 2005)

Oki! Je verrai tout ça qd j'aurai la bête dans les mains. Effectivement j'ai payé par carte, ça prend surement un peu de temps pour qu'il y ait l'autorisation. J'attends de voir demain, et si toujours rien, mardi matin je téléphonerai.

Et je vous ferai part de mes petites impressions quand je l'aurai reçu 
Merci!


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Oki! Je verrai tout ça qd j'aurai la bête dans les mains. Effectivement j'ai payé par carte, ça prend surement un peu de temps pour qu'il y ait l'autorisation. J'attends de voir demain, et si toujours rien, mardi matin je téléphonerai.
> 
> Et je vous ferai part de mes petites impressions quand je l'aurai reçu
> Merci!



je me suis pt'etre mal exprimé mais par carte c'est ce qui va le plus vite .....


----------



## bourriquette (19 Septembre 2005)

Je t'avais bien compris, néanmoins le type qui a pris ma commande m'avait prévenue qu'il faut parfois un peu de temps pour qu'il y ait l'autorisation de prélèvement...


----------



## kisco (19 Septembre 2005)

voilà une liste des treaitement de texte disponibles pour OS X sur le Wiki MacG 

Pages est très complet, mais tu es obligé d'acheter la suite iWork, composée de Pages et de Keynote, auras-tu besoin de Keynote? (logiciel du style Powerpoint)

Je pense que le mieux est de tester les différentes solutions gratuites avant de te faire ton opinion 

Ah, et pour le réseau Wifi, aucun problème c'est totalement compatible :love:


----------



## bourriquette (22 Septembre 2005)

Rebonjour à tous!

Alors comme je l'ai déjà dit j'ai passé ma commande il y a une semaine tout pile, et aujourd'hui j'ai reçu l'email de confirmation. Est-ce que cela signifie que ma commande va-t- être expédiée? Ce qui est curieux c'est que le suivi de commande indique toujours processing order, mais la date estimée d'expédition le 22/09 soit aujourd'hui 
Vous pensez que ça devrait passer en shipped d'ici ce soir ou demain? 
Mirki!


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Rebonjour à tous!
> 
> Alors comme je l'ai déjà dit j'ai passé ma commande il y a une semaine tout pile, et aujourd'hui j'ai reçu l'email de confirmation. Est-ce que cela signifie que ma commande va-t- être expédiée? Ce qui est curieux c'est que le suivi de commande indique toujours processing order, mais la date estimée d'expédition le 22/09 soit aujourd'hui
> Vous pensez que ça devrait passer en shipped d'ici ce soir ou demain?
> Mirki!



Yep ce soir ou demain il va passer en shiped ... et il va te falloir attendre encore une semaine ....


----------



## bourriquette (22 Septembre 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhh j'en peux pluuuuuuuuuus moi!!!!! 

Merci le Chat!


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhhh j'en peux pluuuuuuuuuus moi!!!!!
> 
> Merci le Chat!



Miaouuuuuuuuuuu   

(moi aussi tous mes ongles y sont passés ....)


----------



## cycliste60 (22 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, je vous écrit du Quebec.
N'ai pas peur pour ta commande, tout se déroule comme moi et je l'ai reçu mon portable avnt la date qu'il m'avait donné.
Pour ce qui est du traitement de texte, j'ai acheté Office pour Mac dans un commerce au Quebec mais l'applestore l'offre aussi. Il s'agit de la version étudiant-proffesseur que j'ai payer 230.00 canadien
Bye, et bonne chance avec ton Mac et tu auras surement du plaisir avec! C'est un joujou convivial.
Réjean


----------



## bourriquette (23 Septembre 2005)

> email apple:
> Cher client Apple,
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Snifffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Snifffffffffffffffffff


 
Maiiis t'en fais pô... il va arriver et tu seras encore plus contente de l'avoir.

Et puis rêvons un peu... il sera même p'tet mieux que ce que tu espérais (bon j'y crois pas trop, mais sait-on jamais...).

A.


----------



## bourriquette (23 Septembre 2005)

C'est dingue, j'ai l'impression d'être une gamine qui attend son cadeau de Noël :rateau: 

Et c'est vrai que d'un coup annoncer queNoël c'est plus le 25 décembre ms 5 jours plus tard ça fait bizarre:rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue, j'ai l'impression d'être une gamine qui attend son cadeau de Noël :rateau:
> 
> Et c'est vrai que d'un coup annoncer queNoël c'est plus le 25 décembre ms 5 jours plus tard ça fait bizarre:rose:



Ne t'inquiètes pas ... tu l'auras bien reçu vers le 20-23 Décembre ... tu pourras le mettre sous le sapin ... lol


----------



## bourriquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Ouaissss preparing shippment! ça va, c'est laborieux, mais ça avance... Ouf, j'ai eu peur à un moment qu'ils me disent qu'ils étaient vraiment en rupture de stock


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouaissss preparing shippment! ça va, c'est laborieux, mais ça avance... Ouf, j'ai eu peur à un moment qu'ils me disent qu'ils étaient vraiment en rupture de stock



J'ai commandé le 13/09 réception demain .... il faut être patient, très patient ....


----------



## bourriquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Ah oui effectivement, toi aussi tu as pris ton mal en patience... En fait je suis surprise parce que j'avais déjà commandé sur l'apple store (2 iPod et une souris) et ça avait été super rapide, donc là je m'attendais pas à un tel délai. Mais bon, c'est la rentrée et puis j'ai fait ajouter de la RAM...
T'as commandé quoi au fait?


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui effectivement, toi aussi tu as pris ton mal en patience... En fait je suis surprise parce que j'avais déjà commandé sur l'apple store (2 iPod et une souris) et ça avait été super rapide, donc là je m'attendais pas à un tel délai. Mais bon, c'est la rentrée et puis j'ai fait ajouter de la RAM...
> T'as commandé quoi au fait?



iMac G5 (avec clavier + souris BT mais je regrette  ) + iPod mini + Harman Kardon Soundsticks II


----------



## vincmyl (28 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'aime bien ma souris BT


----------



## bourriquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Euh sans voiloir passer pour une inculte, c'est quoi une souris BT?


----------



## vincmyl (28 Septembre 2005)

Bluetooth c'est a dire sans fil


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien ma souris BT



tu as un clavier filaire ??? 
c'est surtout pour le clavier que je suis déçu et l'impossibilité de faire des combinaisons de touches au démarrage ...  :hein:


----------



## vincmyl (28 Septembre 2005)

J'ai un Alu 15" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

alors moi... commander vendredi 23 septembre (ibook avec dd 60go + ipod mini) envoyé aujourd'hui... j'espere le recevoir milieu de la semaine prochaine...


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> alors moi... commander vendredi 23 septembre (ibook avec dd 60go + ipod mini) envoyé aujourd'hui... j'espere le recevoir milieu de la semaine prochaine...



y'en a qui croient encore au Père Noël  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui croient encore au Père Noël :love: :love: :love:


ba pourquoi ?!? 


:love:
j'y crois j'y crois... ca m'arrangerait bien n'empeche... 

je me demande un truc... ca se passe comment le suivit de commande une fois qu'il est ship... ?!?


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ba pourquoi ?!?
> 
> 
> :love:
> ...



Hé ben tu vas attendre en gros une dizaine de jours ....

Edit : tu as d'affiché le Tracking Number ???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben tu vas attendre en gros une dizaine de jours ....
> 
> Edit : tu as d'affiché le Tracking Number ???


 
wiii... je l'ai d'afficher


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

Voilà un peu ce qu'il va se passer :


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un peu ce qu'il va se passer :
> 
> http://imageshack.us/


 
ok cimer

le tableau est vide chez moi... mon optimiste vient de s'enfuir en courant...


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ok cimer
> 
> le tableau est vide chez moi... mon optimiste vient de s'enfuir en courant...



ok cimer ??? 
non sans dec je pense (hé oui ça m'arrive) tu devrais l'avoir en fin de semaine prochaine ou lundi ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ok cimer ???
> non sans dec je pense (hé oui ça m'arrive) tu devrais l'avoir en fin de semaine prochaine ou lundi ...


 
cimer = merci :love: je trouve ca tellement ridicule que je peux pas m'empecher de l'utiliser... 

ba de tte manniere on verrat bien... pour l'instant j'ai un week end de  5 jours... alors je m'en balance


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> cimer = merci :love: je trouve ca tellement ridicule que je peux pas m'empecher de l'utiliser...



... et moi de l'adopter lol  :love:


----------



## bourriquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Et ben dites donc, je vois que je suis pas la seule à attendre impatiemment...Et là je viens de vérifier.....TANDANNNNN...shipped:love: &uml;Par contre pour suivre le paquet comment je fais sachant que le transporteur est Flextronics Logistics (je sais faire pour TNT, pour Kuehne machin chose, mais pas pour celui là). Voilà, merci!!! Et le Chat, fais nous partager ta joie demain, ça nous mettras l'eau à la bouche


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Et ben dites donc, je vois que je suis pas la seule à attendre impatiemment...Et là je viens de vérifier.....TANDANNNNN...shipped:love: &uml;Par contre pour suivre le paquet comment je fais sachant que le transporteur est Flextronics Logistics (je sais faire pour TNT, pour Kuehne machin chose, mais pas pour celui là). Voilà, merci!!! Et le Chat, fais nous partager ta joie demain, ça nous mettras l'eau à la bouche


 
jettes un coup d'oeil a ce que chandlerjf a affiché plus haut...

il te suffit d'attendre jeune padawan... 

(et non, d'abord, je suis pas impatient... je suis zen d'abord )


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Et ben dites donc, je vois que je suis pas la seule à attendre impatiemment...Et là je viens de vérifier.....TANDANNNNN...shipped:love: &uml;Par contre pour suivre le paquet comment je fais sachant que le transporteur est Flextronics Logistics (je sais faire pour TNT, pour Kuehne machin chose, mais pas pour celui là). Voilà, merci!!! Et le Chat, fais nous partager ta joie demain, ça nous mettras l'eau à la bouche



Avant de pouvoir suivre ton colis sur le site de TNT il va falloir attendre environ 5 a 7 jours le temps que ton colis shiped arrive aux Pays-Bas que les différents éléments de la commande soient rassemblés puis remis à TNT ... et là il faut savoir que Apple prend le service super économique ... depuis hier mon colis attend dans un dépôt car la livraison doit avoir lieu le 29 .... et avec TNT le 29 c'est pas le 28 !!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

Pour faciliter le suivi de vos colis .... essayez ce widget


----------



## NightWalker (28 Septembre 2005)

Habituellement il suffit d'attendre 24h après "ship" pour pouvoir suivre le colis sur le site de TNT... n'oubliez pas de choisir TNT international...


----------



## bourriquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup tout le monde! Ah les Pays Bas, ça me rappelle de bons souvenirs :love: , pour peu j'irais bien cherché le paquet direct là-bas lol

En tt cas question rapidité vous êtes champions, avec vous on se pose une question, 5min plus tard on a la réponse...donc encore une fois chapeau, et merci


----------



## DrFatalis (29 Septembre 2005)

En passant:
Avant d'envisager d'acheter des traitements de textes, esaye quand même claris works (livré et gratuit, et 100 % mac!).
On peu le trouver limité, mais le fait de diposer des textes+dessin bitmap+vectoriel simple permet de faire bien des choses.
Ensuite, bien entendu, tout dépend des textes que l'on rédige:
- des articles scientifiques (sans équations): jamais de pb avec claris works
- des romans, des nouvelles ? Claris itou
- des modes d'emploi avec pagination, renvois ect... là ça coince un peu
- des rapports de recherche en math ou physique, où les intégrales foisonnent: faut voir ailleurs
- des présentations de ouf, genre flyers, rapports couleurs --> pages est ton ami (iworks)


----------



## bourriquette (29 Septembre 2005)

Ben en fait le traitement de texte c'est surtout pour mon mémoire et mes disserts, donc c'est vrai qu'il me faut peu d'applications, juste les notes de bas de page, correcteur d'orthographe etc


----------



## eric_perdo (29 Septembre 2005)

Mon tableau de livraison indique ce matin :

Arrive Terminal EINDHOVEN, NB, NL 28 Sep 2005 16:26 
Arrive Terminal EINDHOVEN, NB, NL 28 Sep 2005 16:28 
Arrive Terminal BRUSSELS, BR, BE 28 Sep 2005 20:53 
Arrive Terminal CHILLY-MAZARIN, 91, FR 29 Sep 2005 02:02 
Arrive Terminal CHILLY-MAZARIN, 91, FR 29 Sep 2005 02:04 
Out For Delivery (LA,,FR) 29 Sep 2005 06:11 
Out For Delivery (LA,,FR) 29 Sep 2005 06:12

Savez-vous a quoi correspondent les deux dernières lignes ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

eric_perdo a dit:
			
		

> Mon tableau de livraison indique ce matin :
> 
> Arrive Terminal EINDHOVEN, NB, NL 28 Sep 2005 16:26
> Arrive Terminal EINDHOVEN, NB, NL 28 Sep 2005 16:28
> ...


 
ba c'est que tu devrais le recevoir dans le journée... nan ?!?


----------



## eric_perdo (29 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ba c'est que tu devrais le recevoir dans le journée... nan ?!?


heuu, j'voudrais bien, mais j'ai passé ma commande hier matin (par téléphone ok, mais quand même, c'est un peu rapide, non ?)
Si c'est le cas, je dis cimer Apple Store


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

eric_perdo a dit:
			
		

> heuu, j'voudrais bien, mais j'ai passé ma commande hier matin (par téléphone ok, mais quand même, c'est un peu rapide, non ?)
> Si c'est le cas, je dis cimer Apple Store


ha ba wai, effetivement...

petite question, t'as commandé quoi ?


----------



## eric_perdo (29 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ha ba wai, effetivement...
> 
> petite question, t'as commandé quoi ?


mon nouveau petit jouet que je suis super exité d'avoir....
Powerbook 15 superdrive. Pour info, j'avais contacté AS pour un produit en refurb (reconditionné). La conseillère, très sympa, m'a proposé de me rappeler dès qu'un PB15 serait en stock, ce qui s'est produit dès le lendemain 10h00.


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, merci!!! Et le Chat, fais nous partager ta joie demain, ça nous mettras l'eau à la bouche



Bon ben voilà c'est fait depuis ce matin. Comme promis et pour faire saliver Bouriquette    :love: 

exit les photos hebergées ... je vais tenter de les mettre dans la galerie ... c'est pas gagné 



Bon courage a tout ceux qui attendent TNT lol  :love:  :love:  :love:

Edit : je reviens avec les photos ... elles étaient 10 fois trop grosses ... a suivre 

lol

dernier edit : les photos sont par là ...


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

Pourquoi tu ne mets pas tes photos sur ton site perso et mettre le lien ici ?


----------



## DrFatalis (29 Septembre 2005)

Pour des disserts savantes et le strict respect des mânes de Vaugelas
Pour les notations infrapaginales et l'effroi devant les pages virginales
Pour les sauts de sections, les mises en pages et autres manipulations
C'est du gratuit, petit et commode claris works que te viendra la salvation  :rateau: 

Et maintenant Myrliton II, de retour d'Ilion, va vous chanter la complaintes des macusers, le soir au fond des bois...


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Pour faciliter le suivi de vos colis .... essayez ce widget


Ça m'embête beaucoup ce Widget...


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'embête beaucoup ce Widget...



pourquoi donc ??? L'utilise pas si il t'embete ....


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi donc ??? L'utilise pas si il t'embete ....


Ben va falloir que j'achete quelque chose à AppleStore pour pouvoir l'essayer tiens      





ploufff... t'es tombé dans mon piège


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ben va falloir que j'achete quelque chose à AppleStore pour pouvoir l'essayer tiens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu n'as pas d'idées MP il me manque quelques trucs ...


----------



## bourriquette (29 Septembre 2005)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Pour des disserts savantes et le strict respect des mânes de Vaugelas
> Pour les notations infrapaginales et l'effroi devant les pages virginales
> Pour les sauts de sections, les mises en pages et autres manipulations
> C'est du gratuit, petit et commode claris works que te viendra la salvation :rateau:
> ...


 
Que c'est bien dit tout ça  Ca t'inspire toi le mot dissert! Merci pour le petit claris works, mon porte monnaie te sait gré!


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Septembre 2005)

NeoOffice/J est excellent !


----------



## billy_boolean (30 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'ai commandé mon Ibook le 8 septembre, recu le 15 septembre.

Payement fait par virement le 8 vers 14h, l'ibook a quitté Dublin le 14 a 17h et le 15 a 11h20 il était chez moi. ca va bien TNT 

ca va vite pour faire Dublin Liege, bon OK ils ont une centrale de tri ici, mais bon quand même...


----------



## iPod Potam (30 Septembre 2005)

Il y en a qu on de la chance, moi j ai passer ma commande le 5 septembre et ell a été envoyé.........aujourd hui (même si mon virement aété fait vers le 8 sept j trouve ça un peu long qd même, heureusement qu ils sont sympa à l'AS). Il m on d abord envoyer un mail comme quoi il avait plus de commande que prévu, et ils m appelle hier pour me demander si je voulais bien séparer ma commande car ils n'avaient plus d intego virus barrier : bah bien sur que oui j ai dit ( et en plus ils se doutaient de ma réponse...... enfin bon.

Sinon c est bizarre mais moi c est UPS le livreur ????? Et ça part qd meme de hollande ??? J espère qu ils sont aussi rapide que tnt !!!!! Et alors la semaine prochaine   à mpoi le matos apple wwwoooouuuuuuu !!! Enfin !!


----------



## eric_perdo (30 Septembre 2005)

Record battu : commande passée mercredi à 10h00, reçu ce matin.....


----------



## NightWalker (30 Septembre 2005)

eric_perdo a dit:
			
		

> Record battu : commande passée mercredi à 10h00, reçu ce matin.....


Nân.... c'est vrai... tu es passé par le Net ou par téléphone ? parce que là... c'est LuckyLuke. Sur ce coup ils méritent un coup de boule pomme verte


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

eric_perdo a dit:
			
		

> Record battu : commande passée mercredi à 10h00, reçu ce matin.....


 
 gnagnagnagnaaaaaa
:rateau: 



(tjrs a shanghai... pitin mais qu'est qui foutent les chinois avec ?§?   :hein: :rose: :mouais: )


----------



## eric_perdo (30 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Nân.... c'est vrai... tu es passé par le Net ou par téléphone ? parce que là... c'est LuckyLuke. Sur ce coup ils méritent un coup de boule pomme verte


Par téléphone


----------



## bourriquette (30 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagnagnaaaaaa
> :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moi aussi kasparov "shipment picked up" Shangaï... Remarque vu le temps que ça met ils auront le temps de faire connaissance dans l'entrepot de Shangaï nos deux pti ibook ...voire plus si affinités:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi kasparov "shipment picked up" Shangaï... Remarque vu le temps que ça met ils auront le temps de faire connaissance dans l'entrepot de Shangaï nos deux pti ibook ...voire plus si affinités:love:


 
 :affraid: 

si jeune tout de meme....

va falloir que je le dresse quand il rentrerat a la maison 

aguicheuse...


----------



## bourriquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Bah quoi, ça pourrait être sympa s'ils nous faisaient un tibook 13"  T'as pas commandé un iPod aussi dans la foulée???

edit: si je viens de voir que toi aussi tu as commandé un mini! héhé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi, ça pourrait être sympa s'ils nous faisaient un tibook 13"  T'as pas commandé un iPod aussi dans la foulée???
> 
> edit: si je viens de voir que toi aussi tu as commandé un mini! héhé


 
garde alterné, pension alimentaire... tout ca tout ca... 


hou j'ai une idée... je prend en charge l'ibook 13" et toi l'ipod mini (heu combien ? t'as commandé koi un 20Go ?) dc l'ipod mini 12 Go... 

 

je te passe mon n° de commande par mp... tu demanderas o chinois de les mettre cote a cote dans l'avion...  


ps : wi, la je craque un peu... mais ca devrait passer... mes comprinés ne doivent aps etre loin


----------



## bourriquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Et non raté, j'ai commandé un iPod mini aussi!! 

Moi aussi je pète un peu les plombs, j'ai hâte de me débarasser de mon super PC portable qui en fait n'est plus portable car la batterie est naze (je peux même pas débrancher une seconde) et ventile comme s'il allait décollé au bout de 10 secondes de traitement de texte  . Enfin, ça réconforte de penser que mon futur ordi se trouve en bonne compagnie, il doit se sentir moins seul :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Et non raté, j'ai commandé un iPod mini aussi!!
> 
> Moi aussi je pète un peu les plombs, j'ai hâte de me débarasser de mon super PC portable qui en fait n'est plus portable car la batterie est naze (je peux même pas débrancher une seconde) et ventile comme s'il allait décollé au bout de 10 secondes de traitement de texte  . Enfin, ça réconforte de penser que mon futur ordi se trouve en bonne compagnie, il doit se sentir moins seul :rateau:


 
bon, c'est raté pour l'ipod mini 12Go
:rateau: 

lol

pireeee... j'ai ressorti mon vieux pc que j'allume une fois tous les 6 mois.... j'ai des cables partout sur le bureau, l'ecran a lui seul me bouffe la moitié du bureau... et si je l'eteins pas, je l'entend de ma chambre qu'y est a 7/8 m... je vais le balancer par la fenetre quand je recevrais l'ibook...


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu ne mets pas tes photos sur ton site perso et mettre le lien ici ?



pfuuu je sais même pas comment on fait ....  :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

Tu as bien un site perso avec ton FAI ? sinon crée le d'abord.

Puis, si ce n'est déjà fait, télécharge cet excelentissime logiciel, Galerie.

Enfin, regroupe tes photos choisies dans un dossier...


... à suivre


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Tu as bien un site perso avec ton FAI ? sinon crée le d'abord.



oui ... ça c'est bon mais je ne sais pas comment y accéder :rateau:



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Puis, si ce n'est déjà fait, télécharge cet excelentissime logiciel, Galerie.
> 
> Enfin, regroupe tes photos choisies dans un dossier...
> 
> ...


ça je l'ai déjà mais il ne me sert a rien puis que je ne sais pas comment aller sur mon site perso lol .

Au fait hier j'ai voulu mettre mes photos dans l'album perso mais je pense que j'ai plutôt tout effacé non ???


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> oui ... ça c'est bon mais je ne sais pas comment y accéder :rateau:


Normalement, lors de sa création, tu as un log et un pass et le chemin pour y accéder. Pour le transfert on utilise un logiciel de FTP comme RBrowser dont l'utilisation FTP est gratuite. Il y a aussi CyberDuck qui est totalement gratuit. J'utilise les deux, RBrowser est plus agréable lorsqu'on a beaucoup de fichiers à trasférer.

C'est qui ton FAI ?


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, lors de sa création, tu as un log et un pass et le chemin pour y accéder. Pour le transfert on utilise un logiciel de FTP comme RBrowser dont l'utilisation FTP est gratuite. Il y a aussi CyberDuck qui est totalement gratuit. J'utilise les deux, RBrowser est plus agréable lorsqu'on a beaucoup de fichiers à trasférer.
> 
> C'est qui ton FAI ?



cegetel 

edit : il me parle d'un serveur FTP et d'un serveur SSH .... mais c'est bien sure lol ????


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Octobre 2005)

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à NightWalker.* 
 ....  :rose:


----------



## bourriquette (3 Octobre 2005)

Ouais, Amsterdam! donc je compte encore 2 ou 3j je pense...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, Amsterdam! donc je compte encore 2 ou 3j je pense...


Mefies toi... regardes le tracking sur TNT demain...


----------



## bourriquette (3 Octobre 2005)

Oki, merci du conseil! Mais une question qd même, ils mettent combien de temps pour préparer la bête les Dutch? c'est l'assemblage qui est fait là-bas?


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Oki, merci du conseil! Mais une question qd même, ils mettent combien de temps pour préparer la bête les Dutch? c'est l'assemblage qui est fait là-bas?



oui l'assemblage des différents éléments du colis ... 
jeudi / vendredi c'est bon petite bourrique   


edit : le mien est arrivé à Amsterdam le 23 et livré le 29


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

je viens de switcher de pc vers unibk 14" kel bonheur


----------



## iPod Potam (3 Octobre 2005)

Bah moi il est a bruxelle depuis vendredi. Qu est ce qu il lui font a bruxelle à mon iBook !!!!!


----------



## Bebeert (4 Octobre 2005)

Salut a tous !

Je viens de commander mon iBook hier matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et je dois dire que ca me fait un peu peur tout ce que je lis sur ce forum depuis quelques temps... moi qui croyait pouvoir recevoir mon cadeau tant attendu entre 3 et 5 jours comme le dit l'apple store, je crois que je me fais des illusions alors... ? Va plutot falloir attendre 2 semaines c'est ca ?? au mieux ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est relou ca, j'ai deja mis un peu de temps a me decider a switcher, et maintenant que c'est commandé, j'en peux plus d'attendre moi !!! AAAAh !!! 

C'est incroyable, j'ai l'impression d'etre comme un gamin attendant son cadeau de Noel... :'( Quand est-ce que "Processing order" va changer ????? Quand est-ce que mon iBook va partir en destination de ... chez moi ??? 

En tout cas, super heureux d'avoir switché, et super impatient ! 

(merci a tous en tout cas, pour tous les messages sur ces forums, ca aide vraiment bien ceux qui, comme moi, hésitent et se posent tout un tas de questions sur les MAC... )


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Octobre 2005)

Bebeert a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous !
> 
> Je viens de commander mon iBook hier matin...
> 
> ...



Salut et bienvenu sur MacG ....
Félicitations pour ton achat ... qu'il va falloir attendre deux semaines :rateau: 
Pour plus de détails sur l' Order Statu remonte un peu le fil tu va y trouver une copie de mon dernier tracking
Bon courage .... prépare l'APN


----------



## Bebeert (4 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut et bienvenu sur MacG ....
> Félicitations pour ton achat ... qu'il va falloir attendre deux semaines :rateau:
> Pour plus de détails sur l' Order Statu remonte un peu le fil tu va y trouver une copie de mon dernier tracking
> Bon courage .... prépare l'APN




Prépare l'APN ?? c'est quoi ??  (désolé, jsuis nouveau ?! )


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Octobre 2005)

Bebeert a dit:
			
		

> Prépare l'APN ?? c'est quoi ??  (désolé, jsuis nouveau ?! )



Appareil Photo Numérique ... la tradition veut que l'on prenne ses achats en photos pour faire partager un peu sa joie


----------



## Bebeert (4 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Appareil Photo Numérique ... la tradition veut que l'on prenne ses achats en photos pour faire partager un peu sa joie



Ah, mais ca bien sur, il est deja pret a attendre mon petit colis... que je vais attendre !! :'( Je vais faire le japonais devant mon nouveau MAC !


----------



## NightWalker (4 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut et bienvenu sur MacG ....
> Félicitations pour ton achat ... qu'il va falloir attendre deux semaines :rateau:
> Pour plus de détails sur l' Order Statu remonte un peu le fil tu va y trouver une copie de mon dernier tracking
> Bon courage .... prépare l'APN



+1   


Sinon, n'hésites pas à ouvrir ton propre fil parce que l'expérience de switch de chacun est unique... et on en rafolle ( avec deux "l" ou un seul  j'ai pas mon correcteur automatique sur mon HP )


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> +1



je pensais que c'était :casse: lol
sinon 2 f et 1 l


----------



## sebneb (4 Octobre 2005)

Tout d'abord Bonjour à toutes et à tous !!!!!
Grace à mon cousin je passe d'un PC (avec plein de virus, de ........) à un Powerbook 15" combo (que j'ai commandé sur le refurb) que j'ai pu longtemps admirer lors de l'APPLEXPO.
J'ai passé ma commande le 25 septembre et le 28 je retourne faire un tour sur le suivi de commande et ma commande a été annulée. J'ai cru que j'allais pleurer , je n'en revenais pas puis j'ai été sur ma messagerie et je reçois ce message (ça allait un peu mieux):

Suite à une erreur de notre système, le Powerbook que vous aviez commandé en refurb avait malheureusement été annulé. 

Cependant, suite à cette erreur technique, nous avons remis en production ce même Powerbook avec exactement la même configuration. 

Vous devriez recevoir un mail de confirmation de livraison d'ici le 06 octobre. Votre commande étant expédiée depuis la Hollande par transporteur, les délais de livraison devraient être de 3 à 5 jours ouvrables suivant la date d'expédition. 

Je m'excuse sincèrement pour la gène occasionnée par cette erreur de système et vous remercie de l'intérêt que vous portez à notre marque. 

Cordialement, 

Question : est ce un nouveau Powerbook que je vais recevoir ou est ce un autre powerbook en refurb???????

Sinon normalement la date butoire pour le processing order est le 6 octobre et je trouve ça super, méga long. Il joue avec mes nerfs. Toutes les heures je vais voir ma messagerie pour voir s'il n'a pas été expédié mais non.Donc du 25 septembre au 6 octobre (bref 2 semaines) d'attente plus après 5 jours pour l'envoi.

Je crois que je vais mourir d'attente   

En tout cas ça fait du bien d'aller sur des forums mac car au moins ici les gens ne se prennent pour des stars et en plus on rigole. J'ai été sur des forums PC et c'est à peine s'ils se foutent de votre gueule donc merci à tous et à toutes au moins maintenant j'attend avec le sourire.......

allé bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Octobre 2005)

Bienvenue,




			
				sebneb a dit:
			
		

> Question : est ce un nouveau Powerbook que je vais recevoir ou est ce un autre powerbook en refurb???????


 
Avec un peu de chances, ce serait pas impossible que ce soit un neuf, mais je ne garantis rien... surprise donc.

A.


----------



## iPod Potam (4 Octobre 2005)

Le miens est a Angers et marqué "out for delivery", ça veut dire que j devrais pas tarder a l avoir non ? Enfin!! j vais pouvoir croquer la pomme !!J part de chez moi vers 15h cet aprem et si j pouvais l avoir avant de partir ce serai cool ( il n'était qu a 1h de chez moi ce matin a 8h) Suspens........


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Octobre 2005)

iPod Potam a dit:
			
		

> Le miens est a Angers et marqué "out for delivery", ça veut dire que j devrais pas tarder a l avoir non ? Enfin!! j vais pouvoir croquer la pomme !!J part de chez moi vers 15h cet aprem et si j pouvais l avoir avant de partir ce serai cool ( il n'était qu a 1h de chez moi ce matin a 8h) Suspens........



tu aurais du téléphoner à TNT pour prendre RDV ...


----------



## iPod Potam (4 Octobre 2005)

TNT devais avoirs trop de taf alors c est ups qui me livre . Mais de toute façon y aura quelqu un  pour l acceuillir mon ibook ( et mon iPod d ailleurs)......ouuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## gregtoto (4 Octobre 2005)

j ai commander le mien il y a trois semaine et il a mis 3 jours a venir chez moi il partait de hollande


----------



## bourriquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Shipment Picked Up SHANGHAI, SH, CN 29 Sep 2005 05:00 
Depart Terminal SHANGHAI, SH, CN 30 Sep 2005 15:45 
Arrive Terminal AMSTERDAM, NH, NL 03 Oct 2005 06:00 
Out For Delivery AMSTERDAM, NH, NL 04 Oct 2005 13:13

Voilà pour l'avancée... Et toi tu en es où kasparov, histoire que je sache si nos pti iBook se tiennent tjs compagnie?
En tt cas merci Chandler d'avoir mis ton tableau dans ce sujet, ça sert vachement, donc je fais pareil pour ceux que ça pourrait intéresser...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Shipment Picked Up SHANGHAI, SH, CN 29 Sep 2005 05:00
> Depart Terminal SHANGHAI, SH, CN 30 Sep 2005 15:45
> Arrive Terminal AMSTERDAM, NH, NL 03 Oct 2005 06:00
> Out For Delivery AMSTERDAM, NH, NL 04 Oct 2005 13:13
> ...



Dès qu'il est remis à TNT tu peux leur téléphoner pour savoir la date de livraison  ... et prendre un rdv si possible car sinon tu es blocked home pour la journée


----------



## Bebeert (5 Octobre 2005)

Moi je viens d'avoir Shipped ce matin, commandé lundi matin, donc ca s'annonce plutot bien tout ca !!! 
J'ai eu peur, avec l'experience de bouriquette, d'avoir a patienter trois plombes !!  Content de voir que ca avance quand meme... reste a attendre une semaine c'est ca ?? 
J'ai pas encore de suivi du colis, la référence existe pas encore, pourtant, ils me l'ont envoyé ! 

Ah, j'ai hâte ! :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2005)

Bebeert a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens d'avoir Shipped ce matin, commandé lundi matin, donc ca s'annonce plutot bien tout ca !!!
> J'ai eu peur, avec l'experience de bouriquette, d'avoir a patienter trois plombes !!  Content de voir que ca avance quand meme... reste a attendre une semaine c'est ca ??
> J'ai pas encore de suivi du colis, la référence existe pas encore, pourtant, ils me l'ont envoyé !
> 
> Ah, j'ai hâte ! :love:



T'en as pour une semaine ....


----------



## bourriquette (5 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Dès qu'il est remis à TNT tu peux leur téléphoner pour savoir la date de livraison ... et prendre un rdv si possible car sinon tu es blocked home pour la journée


 
Le seul "petit" :hein: probleme c'est que ds mon suivi conso il n'y a absolument aucune référence à TNT.
Les seuls "carrier names" qui sont mentionnés sont KUEHNE & NAGEL et APPLE EUROPE, MIDDLE EAST AND AFRICA.  Bizarre ou pas?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Le seul "petit" :hein: probleme c'est que ds mon suivi conso il n'y a absolument aucune référence à TNT.
> Les seuls "carrier names" qui sont mentionnés sont KUEHNE & NAGEL et APPLE EUROPE, MIDDLE EAST AND AFRICA.  Bizarre ou pas?



Va faire un tour sur le site de suivi de colis de TNT. Tu rentre ton numéro de transport (celui en 802 *****) et tu coches référence client. 
Tant qu'il n'y a pas d'info, il va falloir attendre ... encore et toujours lol


----------



## bourriquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Non, ma référence est inconnue  J'ai du mal à croire que ma commande va arriver avt la fin de la semaine comme prévu, même si c'est vrai que j'avais reçu ma nouvelle souris super rapidement: 

Shipment Picked Up EINDHOVEN, NB, NL 08 Sep 2005 09:59 
Arrive Terminal MARIGNANE, 13, FR 09 Sep 2005 05:23 
Out For Delivery MARIGNANE, 13, FR 09 Sep 2005 07:00 
Delivered MARIGNANE, 13, FR 09 Sep 2005 08:35

Au fait une question, ils livrent le samedi aussi TNT ? Vous pensez que c'est bien parti ou pas pour la fin de la semaine?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, ma référence est inconnue  J'ai du mal à croire que ma commande va arriver avt la fin de la semaine comme prévu, même si c'est vrai que j'avais reçu ma nouvelle souris super rapidement:
> 
> Shipment Picked Up EINDHOVEN, NB, NL 08 Sep 2005 09:59
> Arrive Terminal MARIGNANE, 13, FR 09 Sep 2005 05:23
> ...



Ca sent mauvais pour la fin de semaine ... Apple prend la livraison économique de chez économique il faut compter 3 jour et sans livraison le samedi ....

Edit : j'ai mal regardé ton tracking ... ton colis est à Marseille donc si ça se trouve TNT n'est pas ton transporteur et c'est UPS ... si tu habites à coté de Marseille c'est pt'être bon pour demain .... Appel l'AS demain matin pour connaître ton transporteur.


----------



## bourriquette (5 Octobre 2005)

celui au dessus c'est un autre tracking, je l'ai mis pr montrer qu'effectivement une fois que c'est parti des PB ça arrive vite... Le pb c'est plutot qd est ce que ça va partir!


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> celui au dessus c'est un autre tracking, je l'ai mis pr montrer qu'effectivement une fois que c'est parti des PB ça arrive vite... Le pb c'est plutot qd est ce que ça va partir!



ok ... bon ben tu peux continuer a regarder le site d'Apple  frénétiquement


----------



## carter (5 Octobre 2005)

Moi, la nana de l'apple store (comme si y'en avais qu'une seule!lol) m'a dit que mon ibook serait "shipped" demain et qu'en suite j'aurais juste à attendre 3 jours pour qu'il arrive....
Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2005)

carter a dit:
			
		

> Moi, la nana de l'apple store (comme si y'en avais qu'une seule!lol) m'a dit que mon ibook serait "shipped" demain et qu'en suite j'aurais juste à attendre 3 jours pour qu'il arrive....
> Vous en pensez quoi?



Si il est a Amsterdam c'est jouable ... mais 3 jours ouvrés soit Lundi


----------



## carter (5 Octobre 2005)

ouais elle ma dit kil serait à Amsterdam...Mais alors une question me vient à l'esprit : pourquoi certains sont à Shangaï et d'autres sont à Amsterdam?

Le Chat j'ai une ptite citation de toi à donné:
Si un homme averti en vaut deux. Alors un homme à demi averti en vaut un. Donc un homme à demi averti vaut un homme pas averti du tout....


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2005)

carter a dit:
			
		

> ouais elle ma dit kil serait à Amsterdam...Mais alors une question me vient à l'esprit : pourquoi certains sont à Shangaï et d'autres sont à Amsterdam?
> 
> Le Chat j'ai une ptite citation de toi à donné:
> Si un homme averti en vaut deux. Alors un homme à demi averti en vaut un. Donc un homme à demi averti vaut un homme pas averti du tout....



lol j'adore .... 
Les ordi sont fabriqués à Shangaï (pas tous) puis sont expédiés sur une plate-forme logistique à Amsterdam...


----------



## carter (5 Octobre 2005)

merci bien


----------



## bourriquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Le Chat, premier informateur pour futurs possesseurs de Mac qui bavent devant leur suivi de commandes ...

Merci encore! :love: (gratounettes sur la tête  )


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> (gratounettes sur la tête  )


 ... si tu cherches un peu tu peux mieux faire ... ce n'est pas mon endroit favori ...


----------



## bourriquette (5 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... si tu cherches un peu tu peux mieux faire ... ce n'est pas mon endroit favori ...


 
Ben j'ai cherché je vois pas... un Chat en général... 

Ca commence à partir en vrille là lol :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai cherché je vois pas... un Chat en général...



 sous la mâchoire et derrière la tête ...  



			
				bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence à partir en vrille là lol :rose:


à bon ??? tu pensais à quoi ...??? :rose:  :love:


----------



## bourriquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Mais à rien du tout trés cher


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> sous la mâchoire et derrière la tête ...



Et puis sur MacGé, il y a auss la chtite boule bleue  

A.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et puis sur MacGé, il y a auss la chtite boule bleue
> 
> A.



elle est verte .... ou rouge .... 
Mais bon faut-être membre ... 
Enfin un petit aide mémoire :


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> elle est verte .... ou rouge ....
> Mais bon faut-être membre ...
> Enfin un petit aide mémoire :



Euuuh...




Tu le trouves où le vert et le rouge???    

A.


----------



## sebneb (6 Octobre 2005)

Salut à toutes et à tous !!!

Moi je commence à perdre patience... 
Je suis toujours en Processing Order depuis le 25 septembre et normallement ça se finit aujourd'hui donc mon petit mac devrait partir aujourd'hui mais j'ai du mal à y croire.
J'ai du mal encore à me remettre qu'une société comme Apple ne livre pas plus vite leur produit.  
Trouvez-vous normal qu'ils mettent deux semaines pour préparer un ordi??? Franchement je trouve ça légèrement abusé... Ils veulent peut être jouer avec mes nerfs et ils ont réussi. Si je ne reçois pas de mail dans la journée je les appellerais demain dans la journée pour savoir ce qu'il se passe... Je suis vraiment pas chanceux chez Apple, après le coup qu'ils m'ont déjà fait (supprimer une commande sans que je leur dise quoi que ce soit)...
Moi qui suit en train de switcher PC vers Appe, ...  

Ce qui me "dégoute" le plus, c'est que j'ai lu que certaines personnes l'ont eu en moins d'une semaine.  

Bonne journée à tout le monde


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben tu boules vert ou tu boules rouge ... non ??


----------



## sebneb (6 Octobre 2005)

J'ai appelé l'Apple Store et à priori c'est un nouveau portable mac que je vais recevoir et non un reconditionné suite à leur erreur.... 

bonne journée à tous


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ben tu boules vert ou tu boules rouge ... non ??


 
Oui, mais ça c'est la conséquence d'avoir gratté la chtite boule bleue.  

A.


----------



## bourriquette (7 Octobre 2005)

YES.........

La madame de TNT vient de me dire que mon paquet arrivera ce matin chez moi  Alors ça y est victoire, j'arrive au bout! Bon j'espère juste qu'ils vont passer avant que je parte en cours (12h30) mais bon elle m'a dit le matin. Le matin c'est avant 12h hein???


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> YES.........
> 
> La madame de TNT vient de me dire que mon paquet arrivera ce matin chez moi  Alors ça y est victoire, j'arrive au bout! Bon j'espère juste qu'ils vont passer avant que je parte en cours (12h30) mais bon elle m'a dit le matin. Le matin c'est avant 12h hein???



avant 13 h


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> avant 13 h


 
Chandler, c'est pas sympa de gâcher la joie de Bourriquette!!! Déjà qu'elle va devoir attendre ce soir pour l'utiliser!   

A.


----------



## Bebeert (7 Octobre 2005)

Dites moi, j'ai vraiment bien regardé les messages laissés et tout, alors peut etre que je fais le boulet, je sais pas, mais j'arrive pas a suivre mon colis sur le site de TNT !!! 
C'est TNT qui transporte le colis ou pas ? Car j'ai suivi un lien (d'un msg sur ce forum je crois) vers Flextronic Logistic, ou je sais plus quoi, et la par contre, j'ai des infos... Mais en fait, j'aimerais contacter la société qui l'envoie pour essayer de convenir d'un RDV (c'est possible ca d'ailleurs ?) pour pas que ca reparte (si je suis parti en cours quand ils livreront [moi aussi !])
Donc qui est-ce qui envoie le colis ? TNT ou Flextrotruc ? Vous savez a quel numero on peut les appeler ?

Marki bien !


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Octobre 2005)

Bebeert a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi, j'ai vraiment bien regardé les messages laissés et tout, alors peut etre que je fais le boulet, je sais pas, mais j'arrive pas a suivre mon colis sur le site de TNT !!!
> C'est TNT qui transporte le colis ou pas ? Car j'ai suivi un lien (d'un msg sur ce forum je crois) vers Flextronic Logistic, ou je sais plus quoi, et la par contre, j'ai des infos... Mais en fait, j'aimerais contacter la société qui l'envoie pour essayer de convenir d'un RDV (c'est possible ca d'ailleurs ?) pour pas que ca reparte (si je suis parti en cours quand ils livreront [moi aussi !])
> Donc qui est-ce qui envoie le colis ? TNT ou Flextrotruc ? Vous savez a quel numero on peut les appeler ?
> 
> Marki bien !



Bon on recapitule ...
pour la livraison c'est soit TNT soir UPS mais le plus souvent TNT. 
Tu pourras faire un tracking sur le site de TNT qu'a partir du moment où sur le tracking d'Apple tu verras qu'il est parti d'Amsterdam.
A partir de ce moment tu peux contacter TNT pour connaitre la date de livraison et essayer de convenir d'un rdv.
Bien sûre si tu ne vois rien sur le site de TNT c'est peut-être que ton colis sera livré par UPS ... dans ce cas un petit coup de tel à l'AS pour avoir des précisions ....
Voili, voilou


----------



## bourriquette (7 Octobre 2005)

Voilou, je vous écris actuellement de mon nouvel iBook!:love:Il est arrivé à 15h en fait, j'avais laissé mon chéri de garde à la maison pour le guetter lol Pour l'instant j'apprends à utiliser la bête, et puis d'ici demain je vous ferai part de mes petites impressions, voire de mes questions sur le forum switch !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilou, je vous écris actuellement de mon nouvel iBook!:love:Il est arrivé à 15h en fait, j'avais laissé mon chéri de garde à la maison pour le guetter lol Pour l'instant j'apprends à utiliser la bête, et puis d'ici demain je vous ferai part de mes petites impressions, voire de mes questions sur le forum switch !


 
hahaha... 

bon le livreur est passé chez moi a 10h... mon portable etait en silencieux...y a pas de sonette sur la premiere porte... et je dormais... (de tte manniere j'aurais été reveillé, je serais aller en cours  ) donc voila... la madame de tnt m'a dit qu'il livrait pas l'aprem... par contre il livre le samedi matin... je devrais recevoir mon nibook demain matin :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

rhaaa... pitin de livreur tnt... il est pas passé...

bon ba voila, il a encore fallut que je change d'adresse d'expedition pour lundi... peut etre pas avant mardi selon la madame...


----------



## NightWalker (8 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> rhaaa... pitin de livreur tnt... il est pas passé...
> 
> bon ba voila, il a encore fallut que je change d'adresse d'expedition pour lundi... peut etre pas avant mardi selon la madame...




bon courages


----------



## bourriquette (11 Octobre 2005)

Et voila, je me lance enfin pour tenter (je dis bien tenter, soyez indulgents!) de mettre une petite photo de ma nouvelle b&#234;te sur le site...


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Et voila, je me lance enfin pour tenter (je dis bien tenter, soyez indulgents!) de mettre une petite photo de ma nouvelle bête sur le site...



pour un coup d'essai c'est un coup de maître ...:love:


----------



## bourriquette (11 Octobre 2005)

lol :rateau:
Alors 2ème essai (rejoue encore!)

J'ai le droit de mettre plusieurs liens?? (j'ai plus de chance qu'il y en ait un qui marche...)


----------



## bourriquette (11 Octobre 2005)

Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:d

Bon par contre elle reste vraiment minus... Mais bon, hein, &#231;a m'a d&#233;j&#224; assez cout&#233; d'arriver &#224; la mettre tout court, vous voulez pas non plus qu'elle soit parfaite !!


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Octobre 2005)

bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:d
> 
> Bon par contre elle reste vraiment minus... Mais bon, hein, &#231;a m'a d&#233;j&#224; assez cout&#233; d'arriver &#224; la mettre tout court, vous voulez pas non plus qu'elle soit parfaite !!


 
Bon la photo, c'est fait... y reste quoi... ah oui!
Le r&#233;cit! Le r&#233;cit! Le r&#233;cit! 

A.

ps:
Et oui sur Macg&#233;, un newbie doit &#234;tre photographe, d&#233;veloppeur web et &#233;crivain!


----------



## bourriquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Ah oui alors le récit : objet magnifique, personnellement je ne le trouve pas trop gros (j'avais hésité avec un ibbok 12", ms c vrai que je m'en sert bcp pour regarder des DVD), la résolution me va bien, même si c'est la même que sur le 12", il est assez léger (ben oui je sors d'un packard bell à 4kg). Je lui ai acheté une housse larobe, comme ça je peux direct le mettre dans mon sac à dos, et  un protège clavier (j'ai la mauvaise manie de grignoter, surtout des chips qd je bosse lol)

En ce qui concerne Tiger, oula! Il m'a bien fallut 2j pour arriver à l'utiliser sans réfléchir 15s pour savoir où je devais cliquer, j'allais chercher dans trucs super compliqués. Maintenant tout va bien, et c'est windows que je commence à trouver compliqué par rapport à la simplicité de Tiger. Bon j'ai qd même investi dans "Tiger pour les nuls" histoire de pouvoir en saisir toutes les subtilités. Je précise quand même que j'étais déjà pas super douée sur Windows lol:rateau:

Donc voilà, je dirai en gros que si vous êtes comme moi, étudiante avec un petit budget et des attentes "normales" (traitement de texte, email, mp3...) foncez sur l'apple store en acheter un!


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Octobre 2005)

Mignon petit récit. :love: 



			
				bourriquette a dit:
			
		

> et un protège clavier (j'ai la mauvaise manie de grignoter, surtout des chips qd je bosse lol)


J'en ai aussi un. Fais attention, ça peut laisser des marques sur ton écran.

Amuse-toi bien à découvrir ton mac!

A.


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> rhaaa... pitin de livreur tnt... il est pas passé...
> 
> bon ba voila, il a encore fallut que je change d'adresse d'expedition pour lundi... peut etre pas avant mardi selon la madame...



on est mercredi ...; tu en es où ???????


----------



## arno1x (12 Octobre 2005)

Super génial de lire les aventures de Bourriquette, j'adore les histoires qui finissent bien. Tu vas prendre ton pieds avec un Mac, sinon pour le traitement de texte NeoOfficej est bien et gratuit et tu peux travailler avec tes docs MicroSoft Word. Bon courage et bonne aventure. 


Arno


----------



## bourriquette (13 Octobre 2005)

Lol, l'histoire de Bourriquette qui attend son ordi...ça s'étale quand même sur 8 pages !!! 
Sinon c'est un réel plaisir cette machine, je travaille dessus depuis 20h non stop, il n'a toujours pas ventilé une seule fois. ça fait du bien le silence, mon vieux portable faisait un potin pas possible au bout de 10min...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> on est mercredi ...; tu en es o&#249; ???????


 
ba j'ai recu l'ipod mini mardi... j'ai cru que j'allais casser les jambes du mec de tnt par contre...
le type passe le matin a 8h30... je leur avais filer 5 ou 6 fois le digitcode a tnt... cet abruti prend meme pas la peine de taper le digitcode, pour passer la premiere porte pour avoir acces a ma sonette et ma boite au lettre perso... et fou un avis de passage dans la boite au lettre de l'immeuble... sur le coup de 10h... je vais faire un tour a la boite au lettre principal, decouvre l'avis de passage... et comprend le foutage de gueule, j'appel tnt... 
A 12h... le mec repasse furax, il passe la premiere porte, et au lieu de chercher mon nom sur la sonette, il gueule comme un porc dans la cour... (ca resonne vachement en plus) et la je descend encore plus vener que lui... le mec n'avait qu'un seul colis... l'ipod... le changement d'adresse n'ayant pas etait effectu&#233; pour l'ordi... bravo tnt  

bref, mes vieux ont receptionn&#233; l'ibook ce matin... et la je les entre les main :love:

il est vraiment tout tout petit par rapport a mon ex 14"... ca fait bizarre de revenir sur un 12"... lol 

enfin voila... si au tel, ils ont l'air de faire de leur mieux tnt... je foutrais bien quelques claques au livreur...


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ba j'ai recu l'ipod mini mardi... j'ai cru que j'allais casser les jambes du mec de tnt par contre...
> le type passe le matin a 8h30... je leur avais filer 5 ou 6 fois le digitcode a tnt... cet abruti prend meme pas la peine de taper le digitcode, pour passer la premiere porte pour avoir acces a ma sonette et ma boite au lettre perso... et fou un avis de passage dans la boite au lettre de l'immeuble... sur le coup de 10h... je vais faire un tour a la boite au lettre principal, decouvre l'avis de passage... et comprend le foutage de gueule, j'appel tnt...
> A 12h... le mec repasse furax, il passe la premiere porte, et au lieu de chercher mon nom sur la sonette, il gueule comme un porc dans la cour... (ca resonne vachement en plus) et la je descend encore plus vener que lui... le mec n'avait qu'un seul colis... l'ipod... le changement d'adresse n'ayant pas etait effectué pour l'ordi... bravo tnt
> 
> ...



Au téléphone il sont encore plus des branleurs .... limite des bons à rien. Je me demande pourquoi Apple traite encore avec cette société ...


----------



## sebneb (15 Octobre 2005)

salut,

il traite encore avec cette société car ce sont eux aussi des branleurs...
ça fait depuis le 25 septembre que j'ai commandé un powerbook et je n'ai toujours rien. Je trouve ça inadmissible (c'est même honteux...). Mais bon je continue à le vouloir car dans l'hitoire je suis gagnant. Qui ne réverait pas d'un Powerbook 14" combo pour 100 euros de plus qu'un ibook 14". C'est donc pour ça que j'attend mais je deviens très très impatient....
Normalement il est prêt au plus tard le 20 octobre et ensuite je serais livré. :love:

Pour en revenir à l'Apple Store, certaines personnes qui y travaillent sont vraiment incompétentes. Ils vous disent "c'est bon la commande est prête à partir" (je me dis cool c'est super, enfin) et je rappelle 3 heures après, bien sur je tombe sur une autre personne et elle me dit que la commande n'est toujours pas prête. Donc il faudrait qu'ils se mettent tous au courant et qu'ils fassent correctement leur boulot........


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Octobre 2005)

sebneb a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc pour ça que j'attend mais je deviens très très impatient....
> Normalement il est prêt au plus tard le 20 octobre et ensuite je serais livré. :love:



Ton impatience est très très très compréhensible. J'espère qu'elle sera récompensée par un pb encore mieux que celui que tu as commandé...  

A.


----------



## sebneb (15 Octobre 2005)

faut quand même pas pousser le bouchon trop loin... au lieu d'avoir un PB en refurb je l'aurais neuf c'est déjà super. Maintenant c'est clair si je peux avoir encore un peu mieux ça sera encore mieux. Qui ne tente rien n'a rien donc je les appellerais dans la semaine pour savoir s'ils peuvent pas me faire une autre petite offre pour leur retard, mais bon là je crois que je rrêve un peu car on parle bien de l'Apple Store....


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Octobre 2005)

sebneb a dit:
			
		

> faut quand même pas pousser le bouchon trop loin... au lieu d'avoir un PB en refurb je l'aurais neuf c'est déjà super. Maintenant c'est clair si je peux avoir encore un peu mieux ça sera encore mieux. Qui ne tente rien n'a rien donc je les appellerais dans la semaine pour savoir s'ils peuvent pas me faire une autre petite offre pour leur retard, mais bon là je crois que je rrêve un peu car on parle bien de l'Apple Store....



Je doute qu'il te fasse une ristourne, mais s'il y a bien de nouveaux powerbooks présentés la semaine prochaine, on peut espérer que tu en auras un... 

A.


----------



## David08 (16 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai juste une petite question: si le livreur passe a chaque fois que je suis en cours, je fais comment pour recevoir mon Nano??

Merci d'avance


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Octobre 2005)

David08 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai juste une petite question: si le livreur passe a chaque fois que je suis en cours, je fais comment pour recevoir mon Nano??
> 
> Merci d'avance



Tu changes d'adresse de livraison (chez moi par exemple, MP pour mon adresse , tu sèches les cours, tu vas le chercher chez TNT ....


----------



## sebneb (17 Octobre 2005)

je commence à craquer !!! j'ai passé la commande le 25 septembre. ça commence à me courir sur le haricot... vive l'Apple Store merci Apple pour cette rapidité . 
Heureusement que je veux réellement passer d'un PC vers un Mac car sinon j'aurais craqué depuis lontemps...:rose:


----------



## NightWalker (17 Octobre 2005)

sebneb a dit:
			
		

> je commence à craquer !!! j'ai passé la commande le 25 septembre. ça commence à me courir sur le haricot... vive l'Apple Store merci Apple pour cette rapidité .
> Heureusement que je veux réellement passer d'un PC vers un Mac car sinon j'aurais craqué depuis lontemps...:rose:



Mais pourquoi tu te faches maintenant, si ça se trouve tu vas te retrouver avec une machine neuve et la dernière génération en plus...


----------



## sebneb (17 Octobre 2005)

Je ne me fache pas et je ne me fache jamais... mais ça commence à me souler. Au départ il devait pertir au plus tard le 6 octobre. Depuis le 6 octobre je les ai appelé une vingtaine de fois pour finallement me dire qu'il sera prêt (NORMALEMENT) avant le 20. Le truc c'est que le 20 c'est jeudi et je commence à ne plus y croire... 

Mon PB c'est sur il sera neuf et non un qui vient du refurb car le système de l'Apple Store a foiré et donc j'aurais un new PB au prix du refurb soit 27.5% de réduc. Maintenant je ne pense pas que j'aurais la dernière génération...


----------



## arno1x (17 Octobre 2005)

Je suis triste on n'a plus de nouvelles de Bourriquette...


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Octobre 2005)

sebneb a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me fache pas et je ne me fache jamais... mais ça commence à me souler. Au départ il devait pertir au plus tard le 6 octobre. Depuis le 6 octobre je les ai appelé une vingtaine de fois pour finallement me dire qu'il sera prêt (NORMALEMENT) avant le 20. Le truc c'est que le 20 c'est jeudi et je commence à ne plus y croire...
> 
> Mon PB c'est sur il sera neuf et non un qui vient du refurb car le système de l'Apple Store a foiré et donc j'aurais un new PB au prix du refurb soit 27.5% de réduc. Maintenant je ne pense pas que j'aurais la dernière génération...



Alors le 20, c'est jeudi et le 19, il y a le troisième keynote de l'année... bon on va voir s'il y a un lien... 
  

A.


----------



## sebneb (17 Octobre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Je suis triste on n'a plus de nouvelles de Bourriquette...



comme dit le proverbe "pas de nouvelle bonne nouvelle"

je pense qu'elle doit bien s'éclater sur son nouveau portable. Elle aussi a attendu pas mal de temps donc là elle doit en profiter à fond, elle doit découvrir plein de nouveaux trucs que je suis aussi impatient de découvrir...


----------



## bourriquette (18 Octobre 2005)

arno1x a dit:
			
		

> Je suis triste on n'a plus de nouvelles de Bourriquette...



Ben oui, comme l'a dit sebneb pas de nouvelles bonnes nouvelles! 
Mon petit iBook va trés bien, et (grâce au forum) je viens juste d'arriver à configurer Mail pour mes adresses AOL et Yahoo. J'ai juste frôlé l'accident l'autre jour, j'ai renversé une partie de mon verre de lait sur mon iBook, heureusement le lait est resté sagement sur le protège clavier (j'ai bien fait de l'acheter celui là...) et il n'y a pas eu de dégâts.`
Sinon depuis que j'ai acheté mon iBook mon père se montre trés intéressé par un 12" et mon copain par un PB 15"... Je fais des jaloux :love: ("comme il est bien ton ordi!!!!")
Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent encore le leur, ça vaut le coup!


----------

